# What you think of this lens?



## cbay (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey All! Im intrested in purchasing a new large range telephoto but dont want to spend much as only going to use it a few times. 

What do you think of this lens??
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1300-2600mm-L...ryZ48552QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

All opinions wanted!


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=103319


----------



## cbay (Oct 8, 2005)

Well they arent sure, i would like to see some images taken with this lens anyone any ideas where to find anyone with this lens??


----------



## darich (Oct 8, 2005)

Almost every post on the other forum slated that lens.
My first thought is that any lens with a minimum aperture of f/8 can't be up to much.
I'm sure someone in here could give you the more technical details but remember the general rule is shutter speed = focal length so can you imagine trying to get f/8 at 650mm (x1.6 = around 1:1250 for most DSLRs).It would be even worse at the long end where focal length is 1300mm (shutter speed of around 1:2100 on a DSLR) and that's at f/16.
Use a 2x extender on that and you might even be beyond the limits of your camera!!!!

As someone in the other forum pointed out - it looks like a toilet roll with coke bottles for lenses!!!! :lmao:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 8, 2005)

That lens is scary! :meh:


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 8, 2005)

cbay said:
			
		

> Hey All! Im intrested in purchasing a new large range telephoto but dont want to spend much as only going to use it a few times.
> 
> What do you think of this lens??
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1300-2600mm-Lens-for-Canon-EOS-20D-10D-5D-350D-300D_W0QQitemZ7551446530QQcategoryZ48552QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


 
OK, you might not like this but...

I went on the Opteka web site and wanted to know more about the company. They don't have any info as of yet.  Fishy? I dunno...

Considering the rare times you're going to use it, wouldn 't you be better served by renting a high quality lens?

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 9, 2005)

dont buy it.


you wont be able to autofocus with it, it's a no-name brand, and it's f8 for goodness sakes.  i made the mistake of getting something similar a while (long while) back.  i never use it.

there is a reason why it's so cheap.


----------



## darich (Oct 9, 2005)

Where it describes the focus modes it only says "manual focus".
As just posted...no autofocus


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 9, 2005)

also, cant the 350d not autofocus with lenses that have a smaller aperture than 5.6? not that there even are any, really...


----------



## FuddyDuddy (Oct 9, 2005)

Hello,

I doubt you would use it more than once. Might make a nice doorstop though.:lmao: 

F. Duddy


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 9, 2005)

Or replacement for a table leg :lmao:


----------



## usayit (Oct 9, 2005)

Same lens is marketed under spiratone, samyang, and pheonix ( in the US ).

http://www.pcaol.com/product.cfm?ProductID=437

Basically a telescope with a T-mount.  From what I recall, its barely useable.
Google those brands and you should find some input.


----------



## cbay (Oct 10, 2005)

Well i am trying to find someone who has bought one and ask them to send me some pictures with them using that lens. But im intrested to know, does it connect to the DSLR straight or do i need an additional adaptor?

anyone know??


----------



## usayit (Oct 10, 2005)

Its a T-mount.  Manufacturers would sell the lens with the appropriate adapter to fit one of many mounts from the camera manufacturers.  Same concept as Tamron's Adaptall mount.  

Manual focus and a max aperature of f8, it will be difficult to focus in many situations except in bright light.  I don't believe there is an aperature ring which means you are shooting at wide open all the time.  I'm sure you can get some good pictures with it but its just not flexible enough for the many situations you'll be shooting with a camera.  You can probably do just as well or better using a telescope with a camera adapter.

If you are a photosig member, there are a couple ( surprisingly good ) samples available.  There's also a good review on epinions
http://www.epinions.com/content_105195015812
The reviewer included a few urls to some samples as well.

Search the internet and you will find more....


----------

